# Feeding invertebrates



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys, quick question - do I need to buy food to feed my clean up crew? Just now I have a large turbo snail, a cleaner shrimp and 2 hermit crabs - the boy in the aqaurium shop said they would be gone eating algae from my live rock? Will I need algae tablets too? And if so how often should I feed them?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, you do not need to feed them. They will be constantly cleaning your tank up. Unless you have perfect parameters and no algae then you may run into a problem with them starving out.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

My tank is only 37.5 litres (8.25 gallons) with no fish and is quite new.. Will this be okay? I have roughly 4kg of live rock


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You have a clean up crew in cycling tank? If thats the case, the ammonia is liable to kill them, not starving. But, if your worried about them, for now, you could put in some algae sheets. They will take care of that.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Are red legged hermit crabs safe in your opinion? One of mines attacked and killed a smaller one? Is this normal?!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, thats the problem with hermits. If one is on the look out for a shell, he'll kill for the one he wants.


----------

